# my rats just straight up don't like me.



## miosgoldenchance (Oct 30, 2009)

I have two female rats, they're probably about 7 months old and I've had them for nearly 6. They just don't like me and I honestly have no idea why. I give them treats and let them crawl over my hand. They'll come over, sniff at me for a bit, get bored and run away. Whenever I try to pick them up and hold them or whatever, they squirm and try to get away until I finally let them go. I feel bad trying to handle them when they clearly hate it.

So, what do I do? They just don't like me.


----------



## yunafonfabre (May 31, 2010)

I had one rat like this, but she came around after 4 months are so. She's still less affectionate than the others, but she does run over and sit in my lap or crawl up my shirt during playtime. We had another that was friendly but very aloof, and she got over it in a few months too and turned into our second biggest cuddlerat.

I do know that during playtime all of our rats like to scatter and scurry around ... probably it's because they have like 4x more space than they do when they're in their cage, and they're stretching their legs by running in a straight line. They're squirmy when they're picked up (because they'd rather be running around) but frequently use us as "home base" while they go tearing back and forth and climbing things.

Have you seen what happens when you open the cage door after being out of the room for a while? If both your girls run right up to you and sniff you, it may not be that they don't like you -- just that you're bugging them when they're busy! ^_^

(And no, the squirming doesn't stop me from picking them up and petting them. All four girls will also happily climb from my hand up my arm to sit on my shoulder and rest before hopping down and tearing off again!)


----------



## blenderpie (Sep 10, 2009)

They're young girls, it's not that they don't like you, it's just that there's a million other things that are shiny or smell interesting. 

They'll mellow out with age, not to worry. Also, squirming isn't unusual. My rat's pretty good about being picked up to go from place to place, but he def. prefers sitting on or next to me and being petted as a form of cuddling.

That being said, girls are known to be more independent. Boys are more of the cuddly lap rats. Not that there's not exceptions.


----------



## miosgoldenchance (Oct 30, 2009)

When I open the cage door, they'll come sniff at it and then leave. the other day I put them in their tiny carrier and brought them up to my desk to let them play, and they got out, looked around, ignored me, then went back in the carrier and went to sleep.


----------



## blenderpie (Sep 10, 2009)

Well let me ask you this: what sort of behavior are you looking for?


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

May I ask.. did you take the approach of letting them come to you instead of forced socialization? It sounds like they have gotten comfortable around you, but not learned to interact or gotten used to being handled by you. How often do you actually handle them? 

If thats the case, they have basically just learned you don't interact with them too much and stick to themselves. It may also be the fact that they are young/high energy females as well? ??? We need more info.


----------



## miosgoldenchance (Oct 30, 2009)

Blenderpie - well, my old rat (she was 3) would come up to see me and snuggle with me and stuff, but I know that these two obviously won't be like that for quite some time. I guess I'm looking for them to kind of let me hold them, and also not run away when I try to pet them in their cage. 

Ema-leigh - At first I kind of did forced socialization, but it didn't work well so I decided to take much smaller steps. 2-3 times a day, I'll reach in and pet them in their cage. If they come up and sniff at me and don't seem like they're upset by me touching them, I'll take them out and hold them until they start squirming and want to be let down. 

Am I handling them wrong? I'm still pretty new to rat owning. The only other rat I've had was a very ill 3 year old rescue who only wanted to cuddle with you.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't think your doing anything wrong. You just need to hold them more often, they can't get used to that sensation unless they are actually experiencing it. When they squirm just hold them flat against your chest till they settle, talk to them and reassure them. Once they are quiet, stroke them for a little while then let them go. A few minutes later.. repeat. If they squirm and you let them go, they learn that behavior gets them out of the situation.. they don't learn to deal with it - so next time they will just be focusing on their great escape. 

Play with them in their cage, put your hand in let them explore it. But also use it to lift them up to move them around the cage, like let them use you as stepping stones between levels. Also get them used to your hand cupping around them inside the cage, and sticking your fingers underneath their stomaches without grabbing them or picking them up. Its all just baby steps to get them used to everything - it just sounds like they are not socialized well. Talk to them lots, feed them treats, touch them, stroke them, leave a TV or radio on so they get used to 'noise'


----------



## Legends Of Rock Rattery (Oct 18, 2010)

I put my girls in the bed with me when I sit down to to homework in the afternoon. They run around and go nuts and play with my hands...girls are just all over the place doing their own thing


----------

